# Ufc Fight Night in Boston ****



## ashurian (Jun 2, 2008)

PART TWO, THIS ONE IS EPIC





PART ONE, NOT AS FUN AS PART TWO BUT WORTH A WATCH


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was a weak ass fake fight. I saw it live more like WWE in Boston. The NHL has gotten soft and shitty ever since the lockout.


----------



## ashurian (Jun 2, 2008)

osmium said:


> That was a *weak ass fake fight*. I saw it live more like *WWE *in Boston. The NHL has gotten soft and shitty ever since the lockout.


are you not normal ? :sarcastic12: kidding


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

man crazy game i wish i'd watched that


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ashurian said:


> are you not normal ? :sarcastic12: kidding


They were pretending to fight in the first video are you going to claim otherwise. They were just holding onto each other not punching for like 5 minutes straight. The second isn't anything special that is weak as hell compared to when the NHL had real men in it not these figure skating pansies.


----------



## ashurian (Jun 2, 2008)

osmium said:


> They were pretending to fight in the first video are you going to claim otherwise. They were just holding onto each other not punching for like 5 minutes straight. The second isn't anything special that is weak as hell compared to when the NHL had real men in it not these figure skating pansies.


oh i'll explain why... Boston has so many enforcers that can fight, Montreal only has one so most of the fights were mismatches. In the first video, Boston had Chara on the ice, he is 6'7" and one of the toughest fighters in the league, montreal had no-one to match Bostons mid fighters, so since chara was on the ice, not much happened in montreals behalf

Chara is also a greco roman wrestler, he probably would destroy half the ufc fighters


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahh Hockey the only non Combat Sport that allows Combat during the game. Well they do need a reason for people to show up after all, cause they certainly arent looking forward to the Hockey. Just like how people show up to watch Rally Racing but just would like to see the cars crashing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> That was a weak ass fake fight. I saw it live more like WWE in Boston. The NHL has gotten soft and shitty ever since the lockout.


Thank Gary Bettman for that one. I curse that useless douche every single day for ruining the NHL.


----------

